# Isn't that voltage to high?



## 860lacov (Dec 2, 2020)

I just finished assembling upgraded PC
My upgrade was from intel 2500k to ryzen 5900x so I don't feel need for OC but...
I have default bios settings and it shows that vcore on auto is around 1.425V. Is that normal for 5900x? My cpu temp on idle is 44 (silentium pc grandis 3)
I cant find anywhere what are stock 5900x voltages and I'm not sure how to set them.
Override + offset (offset in auto mode?)

Similar situation is with memory.
Hyperx 3600. Manufacturer says that stock voltage is 1.35 but it doesn't matter if I leave it on auto or change to 1.35. It is always around 1.368V


----------



## dpjtpa (Dec 8, 2020)

Hello 860lacov...newbie to the site and knowledge somewhat limited, but I will share what I have experienced during my build and use in the past 4 years. I run 16GB of DDR4 RAM with an Intel Core i7 4790K  and an MSI Gaming 7 Z97 MB. For whatever reason, the RAM's voltage, by default is set by the BIOS and MB at 1.45V while the RAM wants 1.5V in order to run optimally. When I enable XMP or do anything with OC the voltage will get bumped this amount (small amount I am told by other users) and this has caused my system to randomly reboot especially at the exact launch point of a graphically intensive application like a game. Over time it has gotten worse. If I were to boot up Red Dead 2 my PC would literally just power off like the power was cut and reboot itself. I believe after so much time, effort, and frustration that I traced it back to a faulty power supply and while the slight change in voltage did initially cause instability in some random cases, the PS is the main root of all evil. Hope this helps.


----------



## joemama (Dec 8, 2020)

I think thats normal for AMD CPUs on auto voltage, the voltage tends to be pretty high when idle, but it drops under load


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

860lacov said:


> I just finished assembling upgraded PC
> My upgrade was from intel 2500k to ryzen 5900x so I don't feel need for OC but...
> I have default bios settings and it shows that vcore on auto is around 1.425V. Is that normal for 5900x? My cpu temp on idle is 44 (silentium pc grandis 3)
> I cant find anywhere what are stock 5900x voltages and I'm not sure how to set them.
> ...


While I don't know about Ryzen voltages but your RAM should be about right. 1.35 Volts is an average number, not a precise number. Besides, your higher RAM voltage number might've been that it's a higher spec than the default spec. If you are not overclocking, then leave settings to auto.


dpjtpa said:


> Hello 860lacov...newbie to the site and knowledge somewhat limited, but I will share what I have experienced during my build and use in the past 4 years. I run 16GB of DDR4 RAM with an Intel Core i7 4790K  and an MSI Gaming 7 Z97 MB. For whatever reason, the RAM's voltage, by default is set by the BIOS and MB at 1.45V while the RAM wants 1.5V in order to run optimally. When I enable XMP or do anything with OC the voltage will get bumped this amount (small amount I am told by other users) and this has caused my system to randomly reboot especially at the exact launch point of a graphically intensive application like a game. Over time it has gotten worse. If I were to boot up Red Dead 2 my PC would literally just power off like the power was cut and reboot itself. I believe after so much time, effort, and frustration that I traced it back to a faulty power supply and while the slight change in voltage did initially cause instability in some random cases, the PS is the main root of all evil. Hope this helps.


Dunno if it's affected by your overclocking but your PSU can't seem to handle it,, triggering a hard reboot. Care to share what PSU you used & it's spec?


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 8, 2020)

Seasonic


Rei said:


> While I don't know about Ryzen voltages but your RAM should be about right. 1.35 Volts is an average number, not a precise number. Besides, your higher RAM voltage number might've been that it's a higher spec than the default spec. If you are not overclocking, then leave settings to auto.
> 
> Dunno if it's affected by your overclocking but your PSU can't seem to handle it,, triggering a hard reboot. Care to share what PSU you used & it's spec?


Seasonic ss-660xp2


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

860lacov said:


> Seasonic
> 
> Seasonic ss-660xp2


Ah, my bad... That specific PSU comment was directed at @dpjtpa, but in your case, depending on it's age, you have a good PSU so you shouldn't have any power-related issue with your setup regardless if you overclock or not.


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 8, 2020)

Its about 7 years 
But I didn't stress it much and last 3 years it was almost unused


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

860lacov said:


> Its about 7 years
> But I didn't stress it much and last 3 years it was almost unused


Ok, if you never had power or PSU related issues before with this unit, then you are likely good for another 7+ years. Don't worry about those voltages. Your PSU can handle it.


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 8, 2020)

Problems started yesterday 
After running witcher 3 I had a crash - pc reboot.
3 times in a row. But I'm a linux user and I run witcher trough wine and it can cause some troubles  

But I did a blender benchmark and on the last test it crashed again. Didn't have a time to test more.

Exactly while writing this post the blender benchmark is running.

I'm not sure but I think that problems started when I changed ram voltage from auto to 1.35
I changed it back. Will see ...


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

860lacov said:


> Problems started yesterday
> After running witcher 3 I had a crash - pc reboot.
> 3 times in a row. But I'm a linux user and I run witcher trough wine and it can cause some troubles
> 
> ...


More likely your motherboard can't deal with undervolted RAM or something. Yes, you should leave any settings on auto and/or default if you aren't overclocking. I assume your PC crashed without BSOD?


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 8, 2020)

There is no bsod  in linux 

Yes. No warnings or anything.
I'm not sure but linux can be little bit to sensitive in terms of oc

I5 2500k
Windows stable 4.5ghz
Linux same voltages stable on 4.3

So maybe change in voltages is a problem. I'll check it for sure


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

860lacov said:


> There is no bsod  in linux
> 
> Yes. No warnings or anything.
> I'm not sure but linux can be little bit to sensitive in terms of oc
> ...


Well, I dunno much about using Linux beyond sampling Pop! OS, so I can't comment on voltage stability or compatibility. Will wait for your result. Good luck...


----------



## freeagent (Dec 8, 2020)

860lacov said:


> I just finished assembling upgraded PC
> My upgrade was from intel 2500k to ryzen 5900x so I don't feel need for OC but...
> I have default bios settings and it shows that vcore on auto is around 1.425V. Is that normal for 5900x? My cpu temp on idle is 44 (silentium pc grandis 3)
> I cant find anywhere what are stock 5900x voltages and I'm not sure how to set them.
> ...


Hey I just moved to  Ryzen system too, I've been an Intel user for the last decade.. My board pounds out 1.5v to my CPU lol, so don't feel too bad 

My last Intel board (Z77 OC Forumula) didn't show me how much vdimm I was giving in windows, and neither does this one. Wtf. Dam corner cutting.


----------



## Rei (Dec 8, 2020)

FLANKE said:


> Can someone help me? I own an HP envy x360 15 cn series which had a core i7 8565U & mx150(25w), normally while playing CSGO it could reach a minimum of 60fps but lately, it seems to screw itself up. When gaming in lowest graphics settings in 1080p, I can't even reach a steady 40fps! The frames fluctuate at 15-35 which is unplayable. Here are a couple of my throttlestop settings during gaming, I had changed some TPL settings but it made no difference. I'm desperate!


Well, I dunno much about ThrottleStop or overclocking in general but have you tried reverting those settings back to default or don't use ThrottleStop. If that doesn't work, you can try asking on any of these following thread:









						About Throttlestop
					

I have been using an Acer Triton 500 Intel 10th i7 10750H RTX 2080 Super Max-Q for a month, and it's impossible to not to do anything about my CPU thermals. I have been searching for it ever since. I have been using Throttlestop for a week and have some issues with it. My system was able to...




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Throttlestop question.
					

I have just found out that my recently bought laptop(I7- 1075) cannot be undervolted. It gets very hot pretty quickly while gaming and activates PROCHOT 92 "warning" in Throttlestop. My question is if  there is any other way to use Throttlestop to lower temperature without being able to...




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Throttlestop Question
					

While I was gaming today I opened Throttlestop and saw this? I dont ever remember seeing just one of the columns being that high? Is this a Throttlestop bug or something I can do to fix this?




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						ThrottleStop Unknown Error
					

Hi UncleWebb,  Good day...!! Could you please help me how to resolve this error? Please see picture in the attachment. I think it is happened after I do a full scan from M*Af** antivirus.  it used to be works very well, except unable to do undervolt.. :(   Thank you in advanced. Regards ET69




					www.techpowerup.com
				












						Throttlestop overclocking Desktop PCs
					

Myself and a few others have used Throttlestop software and unlocked CPUs to overclock OEM locked BIOS PCs.  Throttlestop was designed for underclocking, and undevolting laptop computers to extend battery life. It also allows full control of Voltage and multiplier on unlocked CPUs. There is a...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 15, 2020)

I wanted to sum up do a little update.

I have a big problem with my pc
New cpu, ram, disk, mobo, psu

I use linux arch

I wanted to test new rig in blender benchmark. Not every time but very often I have reboots.
I tried to play game but after few minutes of gameplay reboot.

I checked everything I could.
I did tests with pbo - reboots
Xmp disabled reboots
C ststes disabled reboots
Idle state control auto / typical - reboots

Everything in bios default- reboots

Today I checked one More setting.

CPB
Default setting is auto and I believe that it is core boost from 3.7 to 4.7 (not sure)

After disabling this option my pc started to pass blender benchmark but...
On default unstable setting my pc is about 25% faster compared to CBP disabled.

Oh. And one more thing. On default settings (CBP enabled) as I said in first post. Bios shows vcore >1.4V

With disabled CBP vcore is around 1V

No surprise here.
This is fu...d up situation.
Have no idea what do do with this.
I have new procesor. Uograde after almost 10 years and I can't use its full potential.

Can I do anything?
Is that mor of a hardware o software problem?


----------



## Rei (Dec 15, 2020)

860lacov said:


> I wanted to sum up do a little update.
> 
> I have a big problem with my pc
> New cpu, ram, disk, mobo, psu
> ...


I don't do overclocking so I can't make any other comment other than to disable & return to default any & every overclock settings you have done to your CPU/GPU/RAM.
You'll also hear this suggestion thrown a lot at you but also try swapping hardware (maybe the PSU or CPU) with another. Borrow from someone you can if you have to.


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 15, 2020)

Rei said:


> I don't do overclocking so I can't make any other comment other than to disable & return to default any & every overclock settings you have done to your CPU/GPU/RAM.
> You'll also hear this suggestion thrown a lot at you but also try swapping hardware (maybe the PSU or CPU) with another. Borrow from someone you can if you have to.


Checked 3 psus. 
I didn't overclock anything
This CPB is default setting.
Its in amd specification.
Its like intel turbo noost I believe .


----------



## Rei (Dec 15, 2020)

860lacov said:


> Checked 3 psus.
> I didn't overclock anything
> This CPB is default setting.
> Its in amd specification.
> Its like intel turbo noost I believe .


With all three PSUs, crash? Then I can only assume that it could be the motherboard and/or chipset but I dunno in what way. Sorry, but someone more knowledgeable than me in this regards will have to pitch in for possible solutions. Please be patient.


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 15, 2020)

Rei said:


> With all three PSUs, crash? Then I can only assume that it could be the motherboard and/or chipset but I dunno in what way. Sorry, but someone more knowledgeable than me in this regards will have to pitch in for possible solutions. Please be patient.


Yes
Was abke to check two corsairs rm850x and seasonic gx 850

Currently my pc is going through blender benchmark, fourth time. (3 times passed)
And for example with CPB enabled one test is passed in about 90 seconds
Disabled - 120 seconds.

You said that you don't do oc. If you didn't change anything in bios you probably have CPB enabled/ auto


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 15, 2020)

latest available bios?

there is (at the moment) an issue with cache hierachy crashes.

what you can actually try (after making sure that you have indeed the latest possible bios.)

CMOS Reset, DOCP, rest Auto and disable Global C States!


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 15, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> latest available bios?
> 
> there is (at the moment) an issue with cache hierachy crashes.
> 
> ...




Latest bios (latest is beta).
Waiting with high hopes for new non beta bios from MSI
C ststes disabled
DOCP is i intels XMP right ? Should I enable or disable it? 
I checked memory with memtest (xmp enabled). After night of testing- no problems


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 15, 2020)

860lacov said:


> Latest bios (latest is beta).
> Waiting with high hopes for new non beta bios from MSI
> C ststes disabled
> DOCP is i intels XMP right ? Should I enable or disable it?
> I checked memory with memtest (xmp enabled). After night of testing- no problems


DOCP is XMP yes. 
of course you should have it enabled.

so your memory is stable. like mine.
i had the same issues as you. and i was quite frustrated. 
i ended up reseating my ram and did a cmos reset after installing the latest bios (maybe there was some setting left that had changed with the new bios or whatever.)
but after a proper reset it works fine so far.... day 4 now.
 (PSU unplugged, no bios battery and 30 seconds shorting the cmos reset pins with a screwdriver)


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 15, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> DOCP is XMP yes.
> of course you should have it enabled.
> 
> so your memory is stable. like mine.
> ...


I'll check it but...
Few days ago I flashed old bios and then again newest bios. Didn't knew what else to do.

Didn't try to reset bios yet.


But I checked another thing
CPB enabled
Bios vcore 1.4xx
Inside system - CPU-X shows vcore 1.0 idle and 1.1 load
And cpu clocks are around 4050 Mhz. Quite low I think. Isn't it?

CPB disabled
Bios vcore 1V
Inside system - same values
Cpu clocks 3699 so normal.

Not sure if cpu-x shows proper values of vcore but cpu clocks are the same in many programs.
Is that possible that auto vcore is to low? Been thinking about do auto vcore + small offset. Just don't know what else coukd I do.

Maybe load line calibration?
By default it is set to auto. But where to start?  There are about 8 levels.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 15, 2020)

860lacov said:


> I'll check it but...
> Few days ago I flashed old bios and then again newest bios. Didn't knew what else to do.
> 
> Didn't try to reset bios yet.
> ...




there is nothing that you have (and should) to tweak.
the VCore in CPU Z is from the Motherboards VRM Sensor.
HWInfo has SVI12 TFN On Die Sensors available. (CPU Z Shows me stuff like 0.5V sometimes meanwhile the CPU sits at 1.48V)


do not play with voltage, LLC or something else. that's all like it's supposed to be.
it's a current bug with AMDs AGESA or something else in their bioses. your CPU is not broken... don't worry. if you would run windows 10 you would see the issue in the eventviewer like on this photo here.

"Fatal Hardware Error"

for many people it is fixed with a full CMOS reset.
for others it only gets fixed with running slower memory.

but it is a known bug and it will be fixed soon. (for me it happened after the updating to the latest bios for two days. then i reseated the ram (for another reason) and resetted the CMOS and now it's still fine.


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 15, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> there is nothing that you have (and should) to tweak.
> the VCore in CPU Z is from the Motherboards VRM Sensor.
> HWInfo has SVI12 TFN On Die Sensors available. (CPU Z Shows me stuff like 0.5V sometimes meanwhile the CPU sits at 1.48V)
> 
> ...


Do I have to shorten bios pins or removing battery should be enough?
If I have to do the pin thing should I do this with remover battery ?


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 15, 2020)

860lacov said:


> Do I have to shorten bios pins or removing battery should be enough?
> If I have to do the pin thing should I do this with remover battery ?


turn off the PC, unplug the PSU, remove the battery, then short the pins for 20-30 seconds, insert battery, boot. 
go into the bios enable DOCP and maybe tweak your fan curve if you did that before.


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 16, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> turn off the PC, unplug the PSU, remove the battery, then short the pins for 20-30 seconds, insert battery, boot.
> go into the bios enable DOCP and maybe tweak your fan curve if you did that before.


Thank you
Bios reset didn't help.
I can return mu cpu for the next 2 weeks.
I'll just wait few days more and return it to the shop if there will be no solution.


----------



## Deleted member 193596 (Dec 16, 2020)

860lacov said:


> Thank you
> Bios reset didn't help.
> I can return mu cpu for the next 2 weeks.
> I'll just wait few days more and return it to the shop if there will be no solution.



do you even have chipset drivers on linux?

i mean.. linux is another thing but i am 99.999% Sure that the CPU is completely fine... but as we all know.. AMDs Software Team is as qualified as a McDonalds burger flipper. might be an even bigger issue on linux instead of windows.

i even run PBO again since an hour and SC boost is up to 5.05 Ghz and everything works as it's intended.


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 16, 2020)

WarTherapy1195 said:


> do you even have chipset drivers on linux?
> 
> i mean.. linux is another thing but i am 99.999% Sure that the CPU is completely fine... but as we all know.. AMDs Software Team is as qualified as a McDonalds burger flipper. might a bigger issue on linux.
> 
> i even run PBO again since an hour and SC boost is up to 5.05 Ghz and everything works as it's intended.


Drivers are build in kernel.
I'm waiting for new kernel because it has some zen 3 optimisations.
New kernel was released today so it should arrive to my distribution repositories in no time. 

Hard to say about x570 driver but It shouldn't be its fault


----------



## 860lacov (Dec 18, 2020)

Ok
Another update.
I joined discussion on AMD Community forum.
There was some guy post.
He said that he contacted MSI support.
They told him to change NbSoC value from auto to + little offset.
It helped him so I decided to try myself.

I changed nb soc from auto to offset +0.05V
and Eureka

I managed to pass 2 full blender benchmarks bit during regular stuff without much cpu load PC rebooted again.

I started test with +0.075 offset
So my question now is. How far can I go with Nb SoC?


----------

